# Paph. Gloria Naugle; I waited how long for THIS?



## Paphluvr (May 16, 2018)

After many years of trying I finally got it to bloom and this is what I got, two dents in the pouch and a wonky staminode. I actually got two sheaths two years ago but one blasted immediately and the other started to develop buds before it too blasted. NS is 6" and the color is pretty good, hopefully it will straighten itself out if I can coax it into blooming again. One unusual thing I did notice both times that it tried to bloom is that the growth that is about to bloom throws the last leaf with heavy anthocyanin pigmentation on the underside before the sheath forms. None of the other growths show this characteristic.


Paph. Gloria Naugle


----------



## Guldal (May 16, 2018)

It looks almost as sad as you sound! :sob::sob:

Please, receive my most empathic condolensces!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## orchid527 (May 16, 2018)

I have one that is starting to bloom right now and it is very much like your flower, but smaller. I think these parvi/multi hybrids are just not as stable as either parent. I'll post a photo of mine when it is fully open. Mike


----------



## Paphluvr (May 16, 2018)

orchid527 said:


> I have one that is starting to bloom right now and it is very much like your flower, but smaller. I think these parvi/multi hybrids are just not as stable as either parent. I'll post a photo of mine when it is fully open. Mike



I'll be looking foreward to seeing it. Did your's exhibit the anthocyanin quirk that I mentioned?


----------



## orchid527 (May 16, 2018)

Yes, but it did some other strange things too. I'll include all of this in a day or two with photos. Mike


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2018)

worth another go


----------



## gego (May 16, 2018)

Good for you. Mine have double sheaths on each growth. and none have come up with a real bud. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2018)

$5!


----------



## gego (May 17, 2018)

NYEric said:


> $5!


Pretty soon. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 9, 2021)

How is the plant doing now? Has it bloomed again since? 
I'm about to throw away them all at this point. They don't ever bloom and take up too much space.
The dark pigments appearing on the leaves before they send up a sheath (whether it ends up sending up a bud or not is a different matter) seems like a pattern but that's also how multiflorals do as some are nearly black on the leaf or bract (whatever you may want to call that short leaf like structure before the spike emerges).
I have two multiple growths Dollgoldi with a bunch of such dark colored leaves and sheaths. They never do anything further driving me nuts.
Delrosi also does the same thing except they bloomed at least once for me in the last six years I have had them. Some even twice! 
It is difficult to toss them after investing in so much time and energy caring for them but the reality is that these just don't bloom well.
My patience has run out. haha


----------



## Michael Bonda (Aug 9, 2021)

Fantastic. Congrats.
Mine is a 5 fan 6 year old plant. No signs of spiking. Slow growing. I am very patient after seeing how wonderful yours is in flower.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 9, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> How is the plant doing now? Has it bloomed again since?
> I'm about to throw away them all at this point. They don't ever bloom and take up too much space.
> The dark pigments appearing on the leaves before they send up a sheath (whether it ends up sending up a bud or not is a different matter) seems like a pattern but that's also how multiflorals do as some are nearly black on the leaf or bract (whatever you may want to call that short leaf like structure before the spike emerges).
> I have two multiple growths Dollgoldi with a bunch of such dark colored leaves and sheaths. They never do anything further driving me nuts.
> ...


Don’t toss it out. Donate to another grower or public greenhouse. They are finicky to bloom based on the roth used.


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 9, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> How is the plant doing now? Has it bloomed again since?



Now a nine growth plant, five of which I consider large enough to bloom. Actually thought it was in sheath for the last four months but noticed today when I looked closer that the sheath (if that's what it was) has opened with no buds visible. So, no, it hasn't bloomed since that last post. It had gone longer than it should have between repottings but the roots were still in good shape. I've been growing for close to fifty years so I have plenty of patience. I'd like to see it bloom at least one more time before my time is up.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 10, 2021)

Another thing about these parvi x multi hybrids is that they seem to be prone to this ugly spotting thing, whether it is of fungal origin or physiological issues due to genetic issues. 
I do have some plants of this kind of hybrid that are spotless clean looking which is how I like my plants. However, often there are these annoying and unsightly dark brown spots usually on the underside of the leaves. When the symptoms are severe, these marks and spots will appear also on the upperside of the leaves.
I find this most commonly on Gloria Naugle, Dollgoldi, and Frank Smith (Roth x Norito Hasegawa) and not as much so on Delrosi and Harold Koopowitz. During nursery visits, I inspect plants closely to find clean healthy ones and I remember on one occasion at least one dozen or so of the entire stock of Frank Smith and Gloria Naugle were badly infected. All half off but I wouldn't even touch those. lol
Now, out of a few Gloria Naugle I have, some came with minimum or no spots on the leaves. They now have two three lower leaves quite badly spotted. The only spot-free clone I have is one that was grown from a flask made by Orchid Inn. Unfortunately, it is the largest Gloria Naugle I've ever seen. Hopefully it will bloom soon and with good flowers. I'm thinking of getting rid of the rest. too tired and too stressful mentally & emotionally.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 10, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Don’t toss it out. Donate to another grower or public greenhouse. They are finicky to bloom based on the roth used.


I understand what you mean but I would only consider donating plants that are absolutely good looking without blemish. I'm aware from local garden visits that many plants are badly infected with bugs and diseases, but I just don't feel like adding to the problems even if my clean plants that are donated will eventually get covered with mites and spotting fungal issues in the greenhouses. lol 
I just don't feel it's worth it. When I'm fed up with certain things, the easiest way for me to deal with is to trash them. 
There are plenty of new exciting plants to be had out in the market which is great! 
I also occasionally give away or sell plants but only those that are free from issues from my perspective. I would hate to give away something that I myself would not want to have in my collection.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 10, 2021)

I’m wondering why these types of hybrids aren’t made more with (instead of Roth) a more floriforous st swithin or Gary Romanga?


----------



## BrucherT (Aug 10, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> After many years of trying I finally got it to bloom and this is what I got, two dents in the pouch and a wonky staminode. I actually got two sheaths two years ago but one blasted immediately and the other started to develop buds before it too blasted. NS is 6" and the color is pretty good, hopefully it will straighten itself out if I can coax it into blooming again. One unusual thing I did notice both times that it tried to bloom is that the growth that is about to bloom throws the last leaf with heavy anthocyanin pigmentation on the underside before the sheath forms. None of the other growths show this characteristic.
> 
> 
> Paph. Gloria Naugle


Hybrids mess with nature. Emphasis on “mess.” I’m sorry you wasted your time and effort and wonder why? Even the “best” of these is still a fugly dud. Do I have hybrids? Sure, but I use them as experiments in tolerance of conditions, chemicals and abuse. With few exceptions, that’s all they’re good for.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 10, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> I’m wondering why these types of hybrids aren’t made more with (instead of Roth) a more floriforous st swithin or Gary Romanga?


There are a few reasons I can think of, but mainly it is the flower quality by which I mean the awards standpoint by the breeders. 
Roth has the largest flower with the most flat and stable shape. Hence, the best candidate. 
The biggest reason in my opinion is that these just don't bloom well if at all. 
Two, intersectional hybrids do not yield many viable seeds if at all. 
Three, even when these do bloom, the flowers are often badly deformed/malformed.


----------

